# VW TDI Cup Driver Tries Open Wheel Racing!



## PerfectLap (Mar 9, 2011)

I drove as one of 25 drivers for the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup and this year, after the series unfortunately folded for the 2011 season, I attempt to drive an open wheel car! As much as I loved sedan racing in the Jetta, I think open wheel racing will prove to create a large learning curve as I travel farther down the road to my final goal of racing in ALMS. 

Learn more about my racing at: http://www.colin-thompson.com/


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Rooting for you, Colin! Best of luck!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> Rooting for you, Colin! Best of luck!!


 
:thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

